# Developing a Cruze specific Brembo BBK.



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Just saw this!

1.) Cigaro
2.) Perlionex
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My Cruze <> Your Cruze. I best just stay on the sidelines for this...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I've seen members in here with Wilwood kits. And I don't know why the Sonic kit wouldn't fit. The knuckles and brake calipers, are the same part number.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Danny5 said:


> My Cruze <> Your Cruze. I best just stay on the sidelines for this...


At that price one could buy a cheaper kit(ZZP:$500) and replace it many times over the life of the car and still come out ahead.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

spacedout said:


> At that price one could buy a cheaper kit(ZZP:$500) and replace it many times over the life of the car and still come out ahead.


The sonic kit fits the cruze. If your getting brembos your only getting them for looks. Anything over 12.5 is way to big on a sonic or cruze. I have yet to have an issue with any of my DIY brake set ups


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Holy ****, $3K? 

what about these?
Ksport Procomp 6POT Big Brake Kit for 2010 2013 Chevrolet Cruze BKCV070 621SO | eBay


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

LS6rally said:


> Holy ****, $3K?
> 
> what about these?
> Ksport Procomp 6POT Big Brake Kit for 2010 2013 Chevrolet Cruze BKCV070 621SO | eBay


Lists 1.6 and 1.8 as fitment. Willing to bet these don't fit the US Cruzes. Overseas cars have a different lug pattern as well. Which means the knuckles are likely different. And I don't buy some off brand, likely "made for eBay" brakes for a car in which I put my life at the wheel of.


----------

